# Chef Paul Prudhomme's Magic Seasoning Blends



## letscook (Aug 2, 2008)

Love the seasoning for the Vegetables, but can't find it any in my area anymore, so I wondering if anyone had recipe of how to make it yourself.

I can order it on line but 3.00 for 2-oz and 8.95 shipping  - I guess if you like it that much its ok.

thanks all


----------



## Mama (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you seen this site :  *Where To Buy*


----------



## letscook (Aug 3, 2008)

yes that is where i saw it for $3.00 for 2 ounces and then 8.95 shipping. So $11.95 for 2 0unces thought it would be nice to make my own if anyone new how it was made.  But these days with gas prices as they are, I guess the price isn't so bad if I have to drive around everywhere looking for it.

Thank you


----------



## Mama (Aug 3, 2008)

After you choose New York, none of the local stores to the right carry it?  Maybe you could call them and save a drive.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2008)

Check out your local library for a copy of Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana Kitchen.  In it, he lists all the individual herbs and spices in his reipes rather than listing Meat Magic, etc.  They may or may not be the same but they are the origins of his blends.


----------



## letscook (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to all  I received an email from a friend - found a recipe for it 
*Vegetable Seasoning Mix Ingredients*

1 ts Salt 3/4 ts Ginger; ground 1/2 ts Garlic powder 3/4 ts Dry mustard 1/2 ts Cayenne pepper 3/4 ts Sweet paprika 1/2 ts Black pepper 3/4 ts California Red chiles; dried 1/2 ts White pepper 3/4 ts Guajillo or Ancho chiles; 1/2 ts Onion powder 1/2 ts Cinnamon; ground 2 ts Sweet papkika 1/2 ts Nutmeg; ground 1/8 ts Dill seeds; ground


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 3, 2008)

letscook said:


> Thanks to all I received an email from a friend - found a recipe for it
> *Vegetable Seasoning Mix Ingredients*
> 
> 1 ts Salt 3/4 ts Ginger; ground 1/2 ts Garlic powder 3/4 ts Dry mustard 1/2 ts Cayenne pepper 3/4 ts Sweet paprika 1/2 ts Black pepper 3/4 ts California Red chiles; dried 1/2 ts White pepper 3/4 ts Guajillo or Ancho chiles; 1/2 ts Onion powder 1/2 ts Cinnamon; ground 2 ts Sweet papkika 1/2 ts Nutmeg; ground 1/8 ts Dill seeds; ground


 
*This looks wonderful.  Gonna have to wait til I get home to Nevada  to make it because they don't know from Guajillo chilis here in Michigan.  *


----------

